# What can you tell me about this Simco Saddle?



## TNcowgirl35 (Apr 14, 2014)

also they were asking 450 for it, but I traded in a saddle I had no use for (way too big for me!) and now I only owe 280 on it. Does this seem like a good deal? Thanks


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I have had a couple of Simcos and they seemed to be really nice saddles. As to value, really hard to say without pics, it's size, style, decoration and condition all play into how much it is worth. 

If it fits you and your horse and you are comfortable in it, then you paid the right price:wink:


----------

